# كيف ينظر الرجل المسيحى للمرأة



## ahmed almasry (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*كثير ما رأيت اخواننا المسيحيين يعيبون على المسلمين فى النظرة الجنسية للمرأة *
*فكيف ينظر الرجل المسيحى للمرأة 
*


----------



## happy girl (4 نوفمبر 2011)

نحن مش حنحاسب العالم على لباسهم ونظراتهم ,, المحاسب واحد فقط وهو الله القدوس . ولكن من كان مسيحي متدين حقيقي مؤمن رح يكتفي بمنظر صلب المسيح ورح ينظر لكل امرأة على أساس أنها أخته ومش حيفكر بالجنس إطلاقا لأنه حيكون تفكيره بالعالم الآخر وليس بهذا العالم ,,


----------



## Critic (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*



هل الرجل فى المسيحية لا ينظر الى المرأة المسيحية بنظرة جنسية ابدا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**السيد المسيح اوضح لنا هذا :*
*وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا، فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. (متى 5 :28)*
*سِرَاجُ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ الْعَيْنُ، فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ بَسِيطَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ نَيِّرًا وَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ شِرِّيرَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ مُظْلِمًا، فَإِنْ كَانَ النُّورُ الَّذِي فِيكَ ظَلاَمًا فَالظَّلاَمُ كَمْ يَكُونُ!*
*(متى 6 :22)*

*ويوضح الكتاب المقدس نظرتنا للمرأة :*
*وَالْعَجَائِزَ كَأُمَّهَاتٍ، وَالْحَدَثَاتِ كَأَخَوَاتٍ، بِكُلِّ طَهَارَةٍ. (الرسالة الى تيموثاوس 5 :2)*


*ولهذا على المسيحى ان يلتزم بالنظرة الطاهرة النقية للمرأة وكأنها اخته*
*ومن لا يلتزم فقد ابتعد عن تعاليم المسيح وليتحمل مسئولية اختياره*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*المرأة ليست عضواً وحسب ، المرأة إنسان ، شريك في الإنسانية ، في التواصل ، في المجتمع ، في العمل والعلم ، تخيل لو أنني سأشتهي معلماتي !!!!!!!! لما استطعت تعلم كلمة .*
*تخيل لو أنني سأشتهي زميلاتي !!!!!!!!! حاشا لي أن أفعل ذلك وهن أخواتي ، كيف كنت سأتواجد في جامعتي وصفي المدرسي المختلط ؟؟*

*المرأة تختلف عن الرجل في نصف كروموسوم وتتشابه معه في كل ما تبقى من إنسانيته ، ويمكن للتواصل أن يكون للتشابه الإنساني بإمتياز لا للاختلاف الجنسي .*


----------



## rania79 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

* إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا، فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ

يعنى مش النظرة الاولى لك 
*


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بص يا غالى بلاش سيرة الاسلام فى القسم هنا 
نظرة الرجل المسيحى للمرأة  مالهاش علاقة بلبسها او شكلها  ولكن جوهرها 
عارف انه الكلام هيبقى صعب عليك لانه انت مش هتشوف واحدة لابسه قصير او ضيق وتفكر فى جوهر لكن هتفكر فى حاجات تانيه 
ولكن الجوهر هو اللى هيحرك لبس البنت  
لكن فرض الحجاب وفرض النقاب مالوش علاقة بالجوهر فانت بتغطى العريانه بشكل كويس بس بتظل عريانه من جوا وبتدور على فرصه تظهر فيها عريها  بعيدا عن الفرض اللى سيادتكم حاطينه على رقابتهم 
والكتاب المقدس بيقول من نظر لامراة واشتهاها فقد زنا بها فى قلبه


----------



## حبة خردل (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*يااااارااااجل حرام عليك لما تيجي تسأل سؤال زي كدة وتسيب كلام الشيخ اطال الله عمره وحفظه الله - بعيد عننا - وتسيبه يتكلم في موضوع مـــهم زي ان المتبرجة المفروض تلبس الحجاب وتيجي تتكلم علي نظرة وابتسامة -- دا كلام برضه*​


*[YOUTUBE]ZnQlAIUwCq4[/YOUTUBE]*​

*بالذمة وااااااحد بيفكر ان الستات لازم تتحجّب وهو نفسه مش عارف يحجّب افكاره .. هيحكم مصر ازاي !!*​ 
​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجنس واكل مخكم لدرجة انكم متخيلين ان كل البشرية بتفكر ليل نهار فى الجنس زيكم ,مش قادرين تستوعبوا ان فيه ناس بتتعامل مع بعضها من منطلق ومنظور انسانى انسان لانسان مش من منظور جنسى فقط *
*امة معطلة فكريا وحضاريا لان كل تفكيرها فى الجسد لدرجة الهوس obsession كيف ستتقدم وتنتج هذة الامة وهى كل ما تفكر فيه الاجساد فقط ؟*
*you are what you think انت ما تفكر فيه وانت ما تربيت عليه اذا اتربيت ان المرأة مجرد وعاء للشهوة الجنسية هتكبر وانت بتشتهى كل امرأة تراها اما اذا اتربيت زى المسيحى ان لاينظر لاى امرأة بشهوة وان المرأة مش مجرد جسد فقط انما شريكة فى الانسانية هتكبر وانت بتحترم المرأة انسان طبيعى يضع شهوته فى مكانها ووقتها الصحيح مش عمال على بطال *


----------



## مسلم 1483 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

> obsession



*هههههههه عجبتني الكلمة دي. 

للأسف المسلمين كل تفكيرهم في الجنس، اذا سملت امرآة على رجل أصبح هنالك تواصل جنسي محرم واذا تكلمت إمرأة مع رجل على الهاتف اصبح هنالك تواصل جنسي والشيطان بينهما يوسوس لكل منهما. والله عالم سطيحة بصحيح. قال تقوى واحتشام قال. قولوا مرض نفسي وخلاص ريحونا. 
*


----------



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *كثير ما رأيت اخواننا المسيحيين يعيبون على المسلمين فى النظرة الجنسية للمرأة *





ahmed almasry قال:


> *فكيف ينظر الرجل المسيحى للمرأة *




*إذا كنت تتكلم عن النظر *

*فالكتاب يتكلم بصفة عامة قائلاً : *
متى 18 : 9 ​

وَإِنْ *أَعْثَرَتْكَ عَيْنُكَ* فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ. 
خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ أَعْوَرَ مِنْ أَنْ تُلْقَى فِي جَهَنَّمَ النَّارِ وَلَكَ عَيْنَانِ. 

متى 6 : 22 ، 23
*سِرَاجُ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ الْعَيْنُ* فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ *بَسِيطَةً* فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ نَيِّراً 
وَإِنْ كَانَتْ *عَيْنُكَ شِرِّيرَةً* فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ مُظْلِماً 
فَإِنْ كَانَ النُّورُ الَّذِي فِيكَ ظَلاَماً فَالظَّلاَمُ كَمْ يَكُونُ ​
متى 5 : 28 ​وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ *كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ* لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. 

​*في البداية يُوضح الكتاب مدى خطورة العين *

*فمن الممكن أن تتدخل صاحبها جهنم *

*فالعين البسيطة تحمي الجسد كله *

*والعين الشريرة ُتفسد الجسد كله *

*وفعل العين بالنسبة للمرأة إذا إشتهتها ... كفعل نفس الشئ عمليًا *

*لذا يُحذر الكتاب من خطورة العين فإن كانت مُقدسة فالجسد كله يتقدس *

*إن فعل العين التي تنظر لمجد المسيح ... تغيِّر توجهات المؤمن إلى المجد *
كورنثوس الثانية 3 : 18 ​وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً *نَاظِرِينَ* *مَجْدَ الرَّبِّ* بِوَجْهٍ مَكْشُوفٍ، 
كَمَا فِي مِرْآةٍ، *نَتَغَيَّرُ* إِلَى تِلْكَ الصُّورَةِ عَيْنِهَا، مِنْ *مَجْدٍ* إِلَى *مَجْدٍ،* كَمَا مِنَ الرَّبِّ الرُّوحِ. 

​*فهناك مجد يسمو بفعل العين إلى مستوى يدوس صاحبها على عسل العالم الكامن في الشهوة الردية *

*فالمرأة ليست القصد الوحيد الأوحد للرجل فتُقيد تحركاته *

*ولا هي شغله الشاغل الذي يعيش لأجله *

*ولا هي مصدر سعادته المطلق *

*فإذا تحررت من التفكير الحسي الجسدي الشهواني نحوها ... تقدمت نحو أقداس الله *

.


----------



## سمراءءء (5 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الجنس واكل مخكم لدرجة انكم متخيلين ان كل البشرية بتفكر ليل نهار فى الجنس زيكم ,مش قادرين تستوعبوا ان فيه ناس بتتعامل مع بعضها من منطلق ومنظور انسانى انسان لانسان مش من منظور جنسى فقط *
> *امة معطلة فكريا وحضاريا لان كل تفكيرها فى الجسد لدرجة الهوس obsession كيف ستتقدم وتنتج هذة الامة وهى كل ما تفكر فيه الاجساد فقط ؟*
> *you are what you think انت ما تفكر فيه وانت ما تربيت عليه اذا اتربيت ان المرأة مجرد وعاء للشهوة الجنسية هتكبر وانت بتشتهى كل امرأة تراها اما اذا اتربيت زى المسيحى ان لاينظر لاى امرأة بشهوة وان المرأة مش مجرد جسد فقط انما شريكة فى الانسانية هتكبر وانت بتحترم المرأة انسان طبيعى يضع شهوته فى مكانها ووقتها الصحيح مش عمال على بطال *


 
دا الكلام المنطقي يا اختي نانسي بكون الشخص ينظر على المراه من اخمص قدميها حتي راسها ويفقد جسمها وكل حركاتها وبالاخر بقللك النظره الاولى حلال اي حلال بعد ما بكون اشتهي كل جسدها اما ادا زاح نظره وعاد النظر دا حرام فهمتي يا اختي شايفه التخلف لازم يسحبها بعيونه من اول الشارع لاخره عشان يبقا حلال ​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*إذا كنت تريد معرفة وضع المرأة فى مسيحيتنا الغالية فعليك أن تخطى خطى مخلصنا الصالح فى تعاملاته للنساء فى الاناجيل الاربعة 
فهل كان هناك فرق فى اللهجة أو التعبير عندما كان يكلم رجل أو إمرأه؟؟؟
أترك الإجابة إليك
ثم بعد ذلك دعنا نتطرق لسفر أعمال الرسل حبث نجد أن النساء كاموا يجتمعون مع الرسل و أم مخلصنا للصلاة والخدمة
ثم بعد ذلك ندخل للرسائل** حيث توصية الرجل على المرأة كآنية ضعيفة يجب مراعتها بحق المسيح
ثم بعد ذلك نجد فى سفر الرؤيا وصفاً شاملا للزانية وعاقبتها هى واتباعها

أخى لا أقول لك فى هذا الموضوع إلا أن مسيحيتنا عظيمة......
*


----------



## MAJI (5 نوفمبر 2011)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *كثير ما رأيت اخواننا المسيحيين يعيبون على المسلمين فى النظرة الجنسية للمرأة *
> *فكيف ينظر الرجل المسيحى للمرأة *


 الزواج في المسيحية مقدس 
سر الزواج هو من اسرار الكنيسة 
فاي نظرة جنسية من مسيحي الى امرأة خارج قدسية الزواج هي نظرة نجسة وخطيئة (ذنب )
والمسيحي الحقيقي لا يحب الخطيئة بقوة الروح القدس الساكن فيه.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*العيب فى النظرة الإسلامية ، هى الإنحسار الضيق جداً جداً فى النظرة الجنسية ، بحيث أنها تسيطر عليهم بطريقة شبه مرضية ، حتى بالنسبة للمتقدمين فى العمر ، وأكبر مثال على ذلك ، هو إشتهاء العجوز الذى قارب على الستين ، لطفلة صغيرة عمرها ستة سنوات ، فهى حالة مرضية .

أما الأمر الطبيعى - مثلما فى المسيحية - فالنظرة تكون شاملة

فالمرأة هى الزوجة ، وهى الأم وهى الأخت وهى الإبنة ، وهى الزميلة - أو حتى المنافسة - فى معترك الحياة 

لذلك ، فإنحسار النظر فى الجنس ، هو شذوذ عن الطبيعى*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (10 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اسمحوا لى ان اشارك فى الموضوع لأن هذه النقطه تشغلنى بالفعل 
اولا دعوى ان
*إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا، فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ
لا افهمها هل معنى ذلك انه ليست هناك شهوة مطلقا

وان شخصيا كنت اتكلم مع احد رفقائى فى السفر و اعيب على بنات المسيحيين انهم يخرجون من الكنيسه بازياء لا تليق فقال لى بعضمة لسانه امال لو شوفتهم فى الافراح بيبقوا اكتر من كده انتا عارف ان سن الزواج اتأخر دلوقتى
عاوزين تقنعونى ان الفتيات لبسين كده من الحر مثلا ولا علشان الرجاله تبصلهم وتعجب بيهم وتتزوجهم
ومفيش عاقل يقولى ان الرجل الذى سينظر للفتاة ليتزوجها سينظر اليها كما ينظر الى اخته


وبعدين عاوز اعرف هى السيده العذراء عليها السلام ليه بترسموها محجبه اذا كنتم تنظرون الى الجوهر
وليه خادمات الكنيسه او الدير بيكونوا محجبات  
*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (10 نوفمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> الزواج في المسيحية مقدس
> سر الزواج هو من اسرار الكنيسة


عذرا للخروج عن الموضوع ماذا يعنى سر من اسرار الكنيسه

والمسيحي الحقيقي لا يحب الخطيئة بقوة الروح القدس الساكن فيه.

ما معنى قوة الروح القدس الساكن فيه  وهل هى طبيعيه لمجرد الايمان بالمسيحيه ام مكتسبه بفضائل الاعمال


----------



## Critic (10 نوفمبر 2011)

> اسمحوا لى ان اشارك فى الموضوع لأن هذه النقطه تشغلنى بالفعل
> اولا دعوى ان
> *إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا، فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ*
> *لا افهمها هل معنى ذلك انه ليست هناك شهوة مطلقا*



بل هناك شهوة
لكن تلك الشهوة تبدأ من العين
فأن لم تكن عينك بسيطة ستشتهى حتى الاطفال الصغار
السيد المسيح يريد ان يلفت انتباهنا لان النظر والاشتهاء القلبى هو بداية الوقوع فى الخطية ...فحتى تخيلاتك الشهوانية فى قلبك تحسب عليك زنى ...


*



عاوزين تقنعونى ان الفتيات لبسين كده من الحر مثلا ولا علشان الرجاله تبصلهم وتعجب بيهم وتتزوجهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

**زميلى العزيز*
*ليس كل العالم يفكر كالمسلم بالجنس وفى الجنس !*

*



ومفيش عاقل يقولى ان الرجل الذى سينظر للفتاة ليتزوجها سينظر اليها كما ينظر الى اخته

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وان لم يفعل فهو حيوان يتزوج بسلعة من اجل الجنس فقط !*
*اجل سينظر لها كأخته ...الجنس ليس كل فى العلاقة ...سيكون لها اخ وصديق وحبيب وسيخاف عليها ويقدرها ويحترمها كأخته ...قلوبكم المريضة جعلتكم تختزلوا مفهوم الزواج فى الجنس فقط*
*



وبعدين عاوز اعرف هى السيده العذراء عليها السلام ليه بترسموها محجبه اذا كنتم تنظرون الى الجوهر
وليه خادمات الكنيسه او الدير بيكونوا محجبات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لو بحثت لعرفت ان هذا الادعاء الخرافى الباطل مردود عليه مليون مرة ...مللنا من التكرار حقا مللنا !*


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الرد ولكن لى تعقيب



Critic قال:


> بل هناك شهوة
> لكن تلك الشهوة تبدأ من العين
> فأن لم تكن عينك بسيطة ستشتهى حتى الاطفال الصغار
> السيد المسيح يريد ان يلفت انتباهنا لان النظر والاشتهاء القلبى هو بداية الوقوع فى الخطية ...فحتى تخيلاتك الشهوانية فى قلبك تحسب عليك زنى ...




كيف تكون عينى بسيطه؟
 



Critic قال:


> *ما علاقة المسيحية بالغرب ؟ هل تراهم يرفعون ايات من الكتاب المقدس لتشريع ملبسهم ؟! قليل من الموضوعية ...المسيحية تؤخذ من نصوصها لا مش الغرب او الشرق !*
> *هل لديك نص من الكتاب القدس يبيح العرى والشذوذ ؟*




عذرا اخونا الكريم انا اخذت فكرتى تلك عن المسيحيه مما اراه امامى من فتيات تخرج من الكنيسه التى من المفترض انها مكان عبادة تطبق تعاليم المسيحيه وهن يرتدين ملابس ليست محتشمة والا فقل لى من اين اخذها




Critic قال:


> *زميلى العزيز*
> *ليس كل العالم يفكر كالمسلم بالجنس وفى الجنس !*
> 
> 
> ...



ومن قال ان الجنس كل فى العلاقه لا احد يقول هذا 
اختلف معك فى اننى اقول انه جزء رئيس فى العلاقه الزوجيه وانتم تتجاهلونه تماما بزعمكم
اختلف معكم فى ان الجنس فطرة انسانيه لا يمكن تجاهلها اذا كان الانسان طبيعيا 
وليس معنى اننى اؤمن بذلك اننى لا ارى فى المرأه الام و الاخت و الصديقه وما الى ذلك من مشاعر الود و المحبه




Critic قال:


> *لو بحثت لعرفت ان هذا الادعاء الخرافى الباطل مردود عليه مليون مرة ...مللنا من التكرار حقا مللنا !*



عذرا بالفعل انا بحثت وعرفت اسف لتكرار السؤال


----------



## Critic (10 نوفمبر 2011)

> كيف تكون عينى بسيطه؟


بسيطة اى نقية
السيد المسيح وضح لنا تلك القضية فى تلك الايات :
متى الاصحاح السادس
*22 سِرَاجُ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ الْعَيْنُ، فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ بَسِيطَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ نَيِّرًا،*
*23 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ شِرِّيرَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ مُظْلِمًا، فَإِنْ كَانَ النُّورُ الَّذِي فِيكَ ظَلاَمًا فَالظَّلاَمُ كَمْ يَكُونُ!*

*معنى هذا ان نظرتك للحياة يجب ان تكون بسيطة وطاهرة ...*
*سأعطيك مثال :*
*هناك من يرى ان الاختلاط بالمرأة فى العمل لا يجوز لانه سيشتهيها ...هذا نظرته شريرة وغير بسيطة ...لو كانت عينه بسيطة فى نظرته لها يراها كأخته لما فكر بها من منظور جنسى فقط ...*




> عذرا اخونا الكريم انا اخذت فكرتى تلك عن المسيحيه مما اراه امامى من فتيات تخرج من الكنيسه التى من المفترض انها مكان عبادة تطبق تعاليم المسيحيه وهن يرتدين ملابس ليست محتشمة والا فقل لى من اين اخذها


هل تريدنى ان اخذ تعاليم الاسلام من الارهابيين او حتى الشيعة ؟
ارجو ان تكون قد استوعبت المغزى ....المسيحية لا تؤخذ الا من دستورها ...الكتاب المقدس ...بغض النظر عن صحة او خطأ تصرفهم من وجهة نظرك ...




> ومن قال ان الجنس كل فى العلاقه لا احد يقول هذا
> اختلف معك فى اننى اقول انه جزء رئيس فى العلاقه الزوجيه وانتم تتجاهلونه تماما بزعمكم
> اختلف معكم فى ان الجنس فطرة انسانيه لا يمكن تجاهلها اذا كان الانسان طبيعيا


من قال اننا نتجاهله ؟ من اين اتيت بكلامى فى هذا ؟
انا اقول انه ليس علينا ان نختزل نظرتنا للمرأة فى الجنس فقط وننظر لها على انها كائن جنسى كل وظيفته اغراء الرجال بملبسه وكل همه التفكير فى لفت الانبتاه الرجال له !




> وليس معنى اننى اؤمن بذلك اننى لا ارى فى المرأه الام و الاخت و الصديقه وما الى ذلك من مشاعر الود و المحبه


عظيم ...اذن لتكن عينك بسيطة فى التعامل معها ولا تعاملها كفتنة اذا خرجت من بيتها استشرفها الشيطان !



> عذرا بالفعل انا بحثت وعرفت اسف لتكرار السؤال


العفو يا زميل
على كلا شكرا لادبك


----------



## My Rock (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ ابو عمرو، ان كان لديك تساؤل فرجاءاً اطرحه في موضوع منفصل


----------



## Critic (10 نوفمبر 2011)

> اتيت بكلامى من الردود السابقه اتصور منها ان الرجل المسيحى لايفكر فى الجنس مطلقا لذلك فلا يعنيه ان ترتدى المرأه ما ترتدى


لا يا زميلى الكريم يبدو انك لم تعطى لنفسك الوقت الكافى لفهم الردود

هو يفكر فى الجنس فى اطار الزواج فقط وبصورة مقدسة علما بان الزواج "سر مقدس" وليس مفترض عليه ان يفكر فيه خارج الزواج ولا ان يختزل نظرته للمرأة فى الجنس فقط ....

هو لا يعنيه ما ترتدى المرأة ...لان عليه ان يكون بسيط العينين وينظر بطاهرة ونقاء ... وليس كمن يلفح المرأة بالسواد ويطمس معالمها لانه منقاد بشهواته غير قادر على تحمل النظر لأى امرأة دون ان يشتهيها بل ويرمى مسئولي شهوته عليها وكأن لها سلطان عليه او كأنه غير قادر على التحكم بنفسه !!

الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا فى تلك القضية :
*كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ،* *وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِرًا، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضًا وَضَمِيرُهُمْ* (تيطس 1 :15)

من يخالف الفكر المسيحى فليتحمل ذنبه وليس عليه ان يمثل المسيحية فى شيئ



> اليس عند من تخرج ابنته او اخته او زوجته غيرة من ان ينظر اليها الرجل المسلم (ولن اقول المسيحى على اعتبار ان عينه بسيطه ) نظرة لا تليق بفتاه محترمة
> شكرا لمتابعتك ولردودك الشافيه


اخى العزيز
من قال لك ان المسيحة لا تأمر بالحمشة والتعفف ؟
رسالة بطرس الاولى اصحاح 3

1 كَذلِكُنَّ أَيَّتُهَا النِّسَاءُ، كُنَّ خَاضِعَاتٍ لِرِجَالِكُنَّ، حَتَّى وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَعْضُ لاَ يُطِيعُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ، يُرْبَحُونَ بِسِيرَةِ النِّسَاءِ بِدُونِ كَلِمَةٍ،
2 *مُلاَحِظِينَ سِيرَتَكُنَّ الطَّاهِرَةَ بِخَوْفٍ.
*3 وَلاَ تَكُنْ زِينَتُكُنَّ الزِّينَةَ الْخَارِجِيَّةَ، مِنْ ضَفْرِ الشَّعْرِ وَالتَّحَلِّي بِالذَّهَبِ وَلِبْسِ الثِّيَابِ،
4 *بَلْ إِنْسَانَ الْقَلْبِ الْخَفِيَّ فِي الْعَدِيمَةِ الْفَسَادِ، زِينَةَ الرُّوحِ الْوَدِيعِ الْهَادِئِ، الَّذِي هُوَ قُدَّامَ اللهِ كَثِيرُ الثَّمَنِ.*

من تلبس ملبس غير لائق هى مخالفة للوصية
كما ان المسيحية لا تهتم بالشكليات بل بالقلب لان الله لا ينظر للشكليات بل للقلب

وفى نفس الوقت من ينظر نظرة غير نقية فهو المتضرر وهو الزانى فى قلبه ...عليه ان يعالج عينه الشريرة ويتحمل المسئولية كاملة ....واريد ان اخبرك ان هذا النوع لن تسلم منه لا مسيحية ولا مسلمة ولا حتى محجبة ولا منقبة ولا حتى الاطفال ...فخياله المريض سيخترق اى نوع من القماش !!!


----------

